# At last, the Tulip turning video



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This video shows my good friend John Scarfe teaching me to turn Tulips in my lathe. Since the video was made, by another good friend Trevor Franklin, I have replaced the lathe with an electronic speed controlled one with digital readout and greater centre height and have a bed extension due in a couple of days. 

Tulips turned in the lathe - YouTube


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Harry
That was really interesting enjoyed it ( turning something I have always want to try this makes me want to again ) 
Thank you John


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice video, Harry. I'll have to give that a try one of these days!


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I really enjoyed your video. Well done.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent video. What was the tool that he used for sanding the outside of the tulip? Didn't catch the name.

Turned tulips for Mother's Day, lasts a lifetime.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great video Harry. Well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Iceman567 said:


> Excellent video. What was the tool that he used for sanding the outside of the tulip? Didn't catch the name.
> 
> Turned tulips for Mother's Day, lasts a lifetime.


Here is a shot of mine taken when I received it some time ago, it's made by VERMEC here in Australia and works extremely well Ted. Here is a link to their web site.

http://www.vermec.com/id1.html


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks great. That valcro does a great job What kind of wood did you use


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, Harry. Great video and I enjoyed seeing you [almost] in person. :laugh: Looking forward to more Harry's Shed Productions.


----------



## Gary_nc (Jan 20, 2010)

Great video, I have often wondered how they were made


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Harry, I congratulate and thank you and John and Trevor for helping many people understand how to use the lathe and the tools they have. This video is as well done as any commercial video on the net. Trevor did an excellent job of capturing all of the details. By the way have you experimented with the green leaves idea yet? The crocheted doilie is something lost, or rarely seen, with this younger generation, and it makes a beautiful accent piece. I think YouTube is where this video belongs, for the whole world to see.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

andy's Den said:


> Looks great. That valcro does a great job What kind of wood did you use


Alas Andy I really don't know, I can only recognize about four kinds of wood but I'll see if John can remember.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Willway said:


> Harry, I congratulate and thank you and John and Trevor for helping many people understand how to use the lathe and the tools they have. This video is as well done as any commercial video on the net. Trevor did an excellent job of capturing all of the details. By the way have you experimented with the green leaves idea yet? The crocheted doilie is something lost, or rarely seen, with this younger generation, and it makes a beautiful accent piece. I think YouTube is where this video belongs, for the whole world to see.


Thank you Dick, I've just sent a copy of your post to John and Trevor who is a very skilled electronics technician who spent almost a decade working for one of our TV stations as a camera operator/repair technician. The video was taken in high definition but would have been a problem for members with a slow computer so I reduced it before uploading to YouTube. 
As for leaves, the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Andy, the wood was Camphor Laurel. Unfortunately I have a very limited sense of smell so I didn't recognize it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Harry.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the time and effort put into making the video. Our club has a show and tell with items members have turned. I'm hoping to be able to do some tulips for a future meeting. I have saved the video as a Favorite for reference.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks again for all your kind words. I have a photo-shoot of ME making my first Tulip and I'll post it as a pdf in a few days. Since then I've made more than a dozen with only one failure, John is an excellent teacher and in fact spends a lot of time teaching mainly young people, male and female to turn at the club that he belongs to.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Interesting video Harry; one of these days I really need to get a chuck so I can try projects like this.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Great video, thanks for sharing. Amazing and interesting work on turning such lovely tulips.


----------

